# katsuyu vs gamabunta and manda



## crystalblade13 (Jul 2, 2013)

katsuyu (the ultimate summon) vs. her 2 lesser counterparts

location: sannin deadlock battlefield

knowledge: manga

restrictions: none

mindset: IC to kill

distance: 100 meters

bonus:Is there any single summon that can beat her? (besides gedo mazo)


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 2, 2013)

She kills Manda when he tries to eat her and she spits acid down his throat.

Toads are supposed to have the advantage over slugs, but I can't see what Gamabunta can do to Katsuyu without Jiraiya (_Yomi Numa_ ).


----------



## Veracity (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol Katsuyu is pretty damn op. Especially cause she can pretty much endlessly split apart and spit acid..


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 2, 2013)

Following the deathlock, Gamabunta should be enough for Katsuyu.

Following feats, Gamabunta can slice the slug with his blade and jump on the smaller parts of the slug that falls apart. The same combo can happen with Manda and Gamabunta... The snake binds Katsuyu and forces it to split and Bunta crushes the smaller parts of her.

That's the only way i see. If that doesn't work, they lose.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 2, 2013)

If they do that Katsuyu would still be alive. . .and the smaller parts can still shoot acid, so that's not the smartest thing to do anyways.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 2, 2013)

Bunta would eventually deplete katsyuu w/ his sword, oil & water blasting. 

manda will have very few kills in comparison

they win low diff


----------



## Mithos (Jul 2, 2013)

Toad > Slug > Snake > Toad

Gamabunta would solo.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 2, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> katsuyu (the ultimate summon) vs. her 2 lesser counterparts
> 
> location: sannin deadlock battlefield
> 
> ...


The duo get fodderized by acid 
Unless water fucks up Katsuyu, but I doubt it.

Bonus: The Death God


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 2, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Bunta would eventually deplete katsyuu w/ his sword, oil & water blasting.
> 
> manda will have very few kills in comparison
> 
> they win low diff



Katsuyu tanked chou shinra tensei. in fact, nothing has hurt the thing in the manga. gama has water and slicing, manda has restriction, which canologically doesnt work.

katsuyu's acid will definately kill them though. so i see her winning.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 2, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> If they do that Katsuyu would still be alive. . .and the smaller parts can still shoot acid, so that's not the smartest thing to do anyways.



I meant literally crushing the slug. Depending on her size, if it can't take Gamabunta's weight it can die.

But that is the slug dividing into small parts. Anyway that was just an "If" option.


----------



## trance (Jul 3, 2013)

Katsuyu wins I guess.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 3, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> I meant literally crushing the slug. Depending on her size, if it can't take Gamabunta's weight it can die.
> 
> But that is the slug dividing into small parts. Anyway that was just an "If" option.



The CST incident really makes me believe that if he landed on it the ground would simply falter and the slug would be alive, settled in a newly created indention in the ground. He would push it down but actually kill it I can't see.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2013)

But CST is a repulsive force. (We have diferent views of the jutsu). Had it hit Katsuyu directly and it would've sent it flying to Dragon Ball Z if we consider how weaker versions worked against the Gama trio. Here Katsuyu would be flattened against the floor by Gamabunta's weight. Almost like was happening with Manda's constrict. Just that Katsuyu might not have time to multiply before Gamabunta crushes her.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 3, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> Katsuyu tanked chou shinra tensei.


No, it didnt tank CST



> in fact, nothing has hurt the thing in the manga.



thats be cause it never had a real fight

lack of feats =/= invulnerable combat entity, sorry...


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 3, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Here Katsuyu would be flattened against the floor by Gamabunta's weight.



What I'm saying is I think the floor itself would give out before Katsuyu actually turned into a pancake tho.

There would just be a Katsuyu shaped indention where Gamabunta landed.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a possibility. However the floor didn't give out that much when Gamabunta fell on Kyuubi.

I?m not implying Gamabunta can crush full Katsuyu by the way. Only the small parts. Like the size of the ones she used to divide when Manda attacked her.


----------



## tanman (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad this is a joke thread.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 3, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> No, it didnt tank CST





Wait, you're seriously going to just say "hurp, no she didnt", when it was flat out a major plot point in the manga,  that tsunade had her absorb the villiagers into herself, specifically to save them from that move. anyway...

5
5
5
5




diadora Lotto said:


> thats be cause it never had a real fight
> 
> lack of feats =/= invulnerable combat entity, sorry...



dammit, its not that she doesnt have any. your ignoring her feats. gamabunta was knocked the fuck out by a regular shinra tensei. enough acid will bring him down. there is NOTHING team 2 can do to hurt katsuyu. unless, i dont know. you want to show proof that they can or something


----------



## Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Katsuyu gets stomped.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 3, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> Wait, you're seriously going to just say "hurp, no she didnt", when it was flat out a major plot point in the manga,  that tsunade had her absorb the villiagers into herself, specifically to save them from that move. anyway


 because shielding the people from rubble who didn't get outright obliterated doesn't = tanking it

derp, your imagination is giddy & the liberties you take w/ the panel sequences are shameless. No, It didn't tank CST

No, a ''major plot point'' would be talk-no-jutsu, good_book & _Gedo_Rinne Tensei _


> 5
> 5
> 5
> 5


I didn't see it being tanked, sorry



> ]dammit, its not that she doesnt have any. your ignoring her feats. gamabunta was knocked the fuck out by a regular shinra tensei. enough acid will bring him down. there is NOTHING team 2 can do to hurt katsuyu. unless, i dont know. you want to show proof that they can or something


yeah, again, slug wasn't in narutos & buntas fight...

they win by blasting the slug away w/ their physical attacks.

im afraid theres nothing slug can do but split & try to run away :S


.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 3, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> because shielding the people from rubble who didn't get outright obliterated doesn't = tanking it
> 
> derp, your imagination is giddy & the liberties you take w/ the panel sequences are shameless. No, It didn't tank CST
> 
> ...



That shinra tensei blew the whole villiage up. she protected nearly everyone there. saying she wasnt hit by the blast wave of a gravity bomb that leveled the villiage she was in is completely foolish. 



diadora Lotto said:


> yeah, again, slug wasn't in narutos & buntas fight...
> 
> they win by blasting the slug away w/ their physical attacks.
> 
> ...



because physical attacks of their level have worked soooooo well in the past.

5

And her acid can kill them. they, however, cannot harm her.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 3, 2013)

GamaBunta spits oil everywhere and lights her on fire.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 4, 2013)

Bonly said:


> GamaBunta spits oil everywhere and lights her on fire.


How does he light her on fire? Last I heard, oil doesn't spontaneously combust. 

Katsuya gives them both an acid bath. No Animal summon can stand up to the God of Kyochise: Katsuya-sama.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 4, 2013)

I mean, sure, we can sit around and exaggerate Katsuyu's feats all we want, but I think in the back of our heads we all know that the writer never intended for Katsuyu to be able to take on both of her peers at the same time. He probably never even intended for her to step outside of the Sannin deadlock, but maybe that's my personal preference speaking.

We don't have enough panel time for any of these summons to know exactly how this would go down, but don't we all know Katsuyu would lose here?


----------



## Doge (Jul 5, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> How does he light her on fire? Last I heard, oil doesn't spontaneously combust.
> 
> Katsuya gives them both an acid bath. No Animal summon can stand up to the God of Kyochise: Katsuya-sama.



You mean the one that Manda easily dodged?


----------



## Cord (Jul 5, 2013)

> katsuyu (the ultimate summon) vs. *her 2 lesser counterparts*



Lol okay.

The last time I've seen these three going out on each other, Manda was taking both of them- by himself- at the same time and was holding his own pretty well. I'm not implying that he's the strongest amongst the three though, it's just that Katsuyu was never portrayed to be that strong, enough to warrant two boss summons to defeat her.

And I genuinely hope that anyone who thinks Katsuyu wins this match isn't serious.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 5, 2013)

I was serious!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 5, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> Toad > Slug > Snake > Toad
> 
> Gamabunta would solo.



This.

She probably does okay though, in the same way Manda did pretty well vs both of them, but Gamabunta eats her or something.  

Actually Manda took them two on one, because he's awesome, so she might just be a punching bag.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 5, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> She probably does okay though, in the same way Manda did pretty well vs both of them, but Gamabunta eats her or something.



I think I remember seeing some sort of scene where Gamabunta ate Katsuyu and Tsunade was upset.  Could his insides be immune to her acid? But even then she's bigger than he is this dudes body. 

Unless he carries a match for his oil.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 5, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> I think I remember seeing some sort of scene where Gamabunta ate Katsuyu and Tsunade was upset.  Could his insides be immune to her acid?





The paper, rock, scissors, or slug, snake, frog, explanation goes that slugs poison snakes when they eat them, snakes eat frogs, and frogs are immune to the slugs toxins so they eat the slug and it dies.  

Replace toxins with acid and scale them to boss summon, and maybe that happens.  I always thought the snake one was kind of dumb, because the slug is still eaten, so it would be draw and not a true win for the slug, but then again paper beats rock and this was less dumb than that.



> Unless he carries a match for his oil.



He has his pipe, and presumably something to light it.




> But even then she's bigger than he is this dudes body.



He has very salty stomach acids.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 5, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The paper, rock, scissors, or slug, snake, frog, explanation goes that slugs poison snakes when they eat them, snakes eat frogs, and frogs are immune to the slugs toxins so they eat the slug and it dies.







> Replace toxins with acid and scale them to boss summon, and maybe that happens.  I always thought the snake one was kind of dumb, because the slug is still eaten, so it would be draw and not a true win for the slug, but then again paper beats rock and this was less dumb than that.



Unless the slug just crawls back out once it melts through the snake? 



> He has very salty stomach acids.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 5, 2013)

Biting and constricting skin that tanked CST and Kurama's chakras is a tickle. Manda loses.

Spitting waterballs at skin that tanked CST and Kurama's chakras is a tickle. Covering skin that tanked CST and Kurama's chakras in oil is a dirty, non-lethal way to treat a lady. Stabbing a slug that can instantaneously separate, that does not have organs, and whom cannot really receive a mortal injury save complete vaporization is a waste of energy. Gamabunta loses.

Request: Stop making obvious threads where Katsuya, a near immortal, stomps convincingly.

Request #2: Stop bringing power scale logic into a debate about gargantuan intelligent monsters. There is no tier list for summons, it's all match ups.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 5, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Unless the slug just crawls back out once it melts through the snake?



Snakes swallow their food whole, and Katusya "doesn't mind getting ripped to pieces," so that works.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 5, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Biting and *constricting skin *that tanked CST and Kurama's chakras is a tickle. *Manda* loses.



So then, during the deadlock, why did katsyuu split & evade against mandas death grip instead of spitting acid in his face right then?... if shes  actually physically invulnerable, right? 

I guess U R forced to argue that it was plot convenience & the splitting was NOT actually a defense mechanism to avoid damage, smh...

and U forget to say that it tanked chibaku tensei too, remember?


----------



## Krippy (Jul 5, 2013)

Gamabunta rapes her shit and Manda eats Gamabunta

GG

Manda took both of them at the same time, so manga canon >>> wankers


----------



## Seiji (Jul 5, 2013)

Katsuyu gets her shit stomped pretty badly. Gamabunta roasts her 'n her acid can't beat Manda who can shed its skin. Heck he dodged that shit in canon pretty easily. Two of them? 

What's next Katsuyu vs Jubi?


----------

